# GENERAL FORUM > IN THE NEWS >  Hey everyone Welcome to America

## zabster151

:Madd: 

hey everyone welcome to America, nobody wants to stand up and fight so this is what will be happening, In airports, sporting events, Malls, train stations and bus stations... because all Americans are terrorist.  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## JohnnyVegas

I watched the top one. Those pat downs take forever. What percentage of people are pulled aside? Obviously I haven't flown in a while.

----------


## zaggahamma

saw the top one too...FVCKING RIDICULOUS!!!!!!

are all these pat downs/molestings available for public??????? so not only she's disturbed at the airport but then shown on the internet?????????

WTF?????????????????????????????

----------


## zabster151

there are tons of video out there on you tube of people getting publicly molested ,especially children 
here is what they want to do in future like SOON!









i have already posted this vid but its very bad especially since this family is getting OFF the train.

----------


## MACHINE5150

ahhh... i love Europe.. we don't even have to take our shoes off through the scanner.. 

this has NOTHING to do withh terror.. they are trying to stop the drug trade.. that is all.. when is america going to wake up and tell TSA to suck balls

----------


## BgMc31

Hey Machine, you do realize that Great Britian has more big brother style camera's than any other industrialized country, right? So while you may not have to take your shoes off at the scanner, you are watched constantly. Germany and Spain are close behind GB.

I do agree with you about the TSA being a bunch of bullshit. It's a ploy to make Americans think they are safe after 9/11. It's a sham and, IMO, government waste...as usual!!!

----------


## MACHINE5150

^^^Yes i know about this.. not so much in Spain though, they are there, but not tonnes of them.. GB there are tons, every street corner.. and Germany is probably the same.. but Spain not so much.. people could video me all day long i don't care. . it is the touching me cause they think i have a bomb that bothers me.. that does not happen as often outside the U.S. 

it is the political correctness of the whole thing that bugs me.. why not just search those who are causing the problems and stop pretending tht pregnant white women and 6 year old boys are behind these attacks.. as you said waste of money.

----------


## MACHINE5150

^^Also, not sure if you knew this, but in the UK you get up to 500,000 pounds if you get attacked and the cops don't solve the case.. something about vicitim of crime compensation.. you might even get it even if they do catch the perps.. so they have a lot of motivation to keep crime at a minimum.... and in all honesty i believe this is a good program.. i mean you pay your taxes to be protected by the law.. if the law fails you, you should be compensated.. if you paid someone to paint your house and they didn't do it you would want your money back right?

look here

http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/CrimeJus...rime/DG_177421

----------


## zabster151

seriously its so obvious they are testing the waters on what the American people will withstand. i cant wait to see the reaction from the people at malls sporting events ect.
wont last a min, its so gross when that old lady is clearly groping that pregnant lady "disgusting" for all we know the old women could be a dike.

----------


## BgMc31

^^^I can dig that. But I think the population difference between the UK and the US would make that impossible, not enough money to pay for something like this. Local municipalities would have to absorb the cost of such a program. Lastly, something like this could be a double edged sword. Yeah, its an incentive to keep crime down, but it could also increase the number of false prosecutions.

----------


## bruary17

I watched the first one also. It does seem excessive but for pete's sake mother fvckers hijacked our planes and crashed them into buildings!! And although I'd bet my ballz that prego woman is harmless, it's protocol we put into practice to help keep our country safe!

Now that these rules have been put into place we got people complaining what a pain in the ass it is....Americans are brats, thats our fvcking problem. But it's too damn bad. Do you know of the horrible events that these practices have prevented?? 

I say suck it up and spread your legs, it's be over a min then you can board your flight. 

If these strict practices was put into place pre 911 IT WOULD HAVE NEVER HAPPENED. PERIOD!!

----------


## bruary17

We are the youngest, richest, freest, most privliged country in the world, even in such a down economy you can still get a job and make money. Be happy you live here and have such precautions being taken to keep you safe. But instead people whine about it.

----------


## BgMc31

Bruary...you are way off base here, you might wanna read the following quote...."Those who would give up essential Liberty, to purchase temporary Safety, deserve neither Liberty nor safety." - Benjamin Franklin

----------


## bruary17

Far from giving up liberty. Lets not complicate things. To put it simple, which is exactly what it is...it's called-- "being extra safe".

PS
Did Ben see those planes crash into the towers?

----------


## MACHINE5150

^^^Agreed Bgmc..

As for the population difference of UK vs.. u.s. i think it has more to do with crime rates and such (especially murder etc..) Like no one would want one gang banger to get a 10k check cause he got shot by another gang banger.. they are not as much of an issue in the UK.. they exist, but they are a joke compared to the states. Plus there are not "states" in the UK.. only countries (Whales, England, Scotland and Northern Ireland).. not sure if this is in all 4 countries or just England or how it works.. Nor do i know how you qualify for it.. but i do admit that it is a neat program.

----------


## BgMc31

I'm not complicating anything. You aren't seeing the big picture. And no, Ben didn't see the planes hit those towers, but he didn't see Pearl Harbor either, nor did he see a number of tragedies in American history, but the quote still holds true. The more freedoms we give up in the name of security, the less checks and balances the people have on the government.

----------


## MACHINE5150

> Far from giving up liberty. Lets not complicate things. *To put it simple, which is exactly what it is...it's called-- "being extra safe".*
> 
> PS
> Did Ben see those planes crash into the towers?


NO it is not it is a violation of your Fourth Amendment.. and i quote:




> * Fourth Amendment – Protection from unreasonable search and seizure.
> 
> The right of the people to be secure in their persons, houses, papers, and effects, against unreasonable searches and seizures, shall not be violated, and no Warrants shall issue, but upon probable cause, supported by Oath or affirmation, and particularly describing the place to be searched, and the persons or things to be seized.


They have no right to search you like that unless they have probable cause.. the fact a few towel heads hijacked a plane ten years ago is not just cause.. and what with the new full body scanners?? why was it necessary.. no one got hijacked in the 9 years before it came out.. so why do they need it now??

----------


## bruary17

America has far worse complications now than it did when the fourth amendment was put on paper. Higher precautions are being taken to adapt to the circumstances. Armed guards are are being employed in schools now because kids are bringing heavy artillry to school and mass murdering other kids. 

We're stepping up security in this country for preventive measures. 

Liberty is being lost no where! If you call searching people dilligently losing liberty than I strongly disagree.

----------


## bruary17

> I'm not complicating anything. You aren't seeing the big picture. And no, Ben didn't see the planes hit those towers, but he didn't see Pearl Harbor either, nor did he see a number of tragedies in American history, but the quote still holds true. The more freedoms we give up in the name of security, the less checks and balances the people have on the government.


Define extra cautionary measures being taken to assure the safety of others giving up freedom.

----------


## BgMc31

> America has far worse complications now than it did when the fourth amendment was put on paper. Higher precautions are being taken to adapt to the circumstances. Armed guards are are being employed in schools now because kids are bringing heavy artillry to school and mass murdering other kids. 
> 
> We're stepping up security in this country for preventive measures. 
> 
> Liberty is being lost no where! If you call searching people dilligently losing liberty than I strongly disagree.


Wow, where do I start. First of all schools don't have armed guards, school districts have their own police departments. There's a bit of difference and it's not just because of guns, but gangs, drugs, assaults, etc. 

You say liberty isn't being lost? What about wiretaps without a warrant? What about release of personal information by 3rd party entities without a warrant? Those are direct violations of rights. But if you think the constitution is out dated, then before we circumvent it, don't you think we should go through the proper procedures to amend it (ie have the people vote)?

----------


## bruary17

In order to assure the continual safety of human life....rules need to bend in order to adapt to our ever changing world. The violence and brutality has substantially increased since Ben Franklin's stroll here on earth. I'm sure having seen the hardships/chaos of today his thought pattern would be a lil diff.

----------


## bruary17

> Wow, where do I start. First of all schools don't have armed guards, school districts have their own police departments. There's a bit of difference and it's not just because of guns, but gangs, drugs, assaults, etc. 
> 
> You say liberty isn't being lost? What about wiretaps without a warrant? What about release of personal information by 3rd party entities without a warrant? Those are direct violations of rights. But if you think the constitution is out dated, then before we circumvent it, don't you think we should go through the proper procedures to amend it (ie have the people vote)?


I'm an armed guard at a high school.

And to answer the second part of your question...wiretaps without a warrant? Illegal release of personal information? What the hell does that have to do with the strict cautionary measures of TSA?

----------


## BgMc31

Public or private school?

The TSA and its directives are all part of the "patriot act".

----------


## JohnnyVegas

> They have no right to search you like that unless they have probable cause.. the fact a few towel heads hijacked a plane ten years ago is not just cause.. and what with the new full body scanners?? why was it necessary.. no one got hijacked in the 9 years before it came out.. so why do they need it now??





> seriously its so obvious they are testing the waters on what the American people will withstand. i cant wait to see the reaction from the people at malls sporting events ect.


I am against the pat downs. Having said that, fourth amendment rights don't apply when you are talking about flying, sporting events etc. This isn't the government randomly picking you off the street for random searches, or coming into your home without probably cause. This is commercial activity where purchasing a ticket waives a lot of rights. They have every right to check your purse or wand you at a football game. They have the right to search you at the airport. I know the TSA is a government organization, but I think that is so the government has control over standards (even though it turns out those standards suck).

I don't think this is a test. Or a conspiracy. I do think it is bad policy, but I also think airport security is important. Useless security, however, is a waist of money.

One thing I haven't figured out is the security on domestic flights. Let's say a terrorist has a bunch of explosives. Why would he risk trying to get through airport security to blow up a plane, when he could just blow up a mall or night club like they do everywhere else in the world? The lack of blown up shopping malls proves there are not a lot of terrorists here. At least not many with resolve and resources. Obviously I think that is a good thing.

----------


## MACHINE5150

^^^^Very good point Vegas

----------


## zaggahamma

> ^^Also, not sure if you knew this, but in the UK you get up to 500,000 pounds if you get attacked and the cops don't solve the case.. something about vicitim of crime compensation.. you might even get it even if they do catch the perps.. so they have a lot of motivation to keep crime at a minimum.... and in all honesty i believe this is a good program.. i mean you pay your taxes to be protected by the law.. if the law fails you, you should be compensated.. if you paid someone to paint your house and they didn't do it you would want your money back right?
> 
> look here
> 
> http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/CrimeJus...rime/DG_177421


excellent...never heard of such a thing...wow

----------


## BgMc31

^^^Agreed, very good points Vegas. I knew about sporting events because those are private property events. I didn't realize it was the same policy with the airport.

----------


## Public Enemy

Americans need to realize that terrorism was not born after 9/11. By definition, America is already the terror capital of the world in terms of what terrorism actually means. Which is: The calculated use of violence (or the threat of violence) against civilians in order to attain goals that are political or religious or ideological in nature; this is done through intimidation or coercion or instilling fear. 

So we already got people being killed for political goals (As was the case with these invasions). And we already got religious people like Patt Robertson telling the public who the U.S. should assassinate and who to invade. Not to mention Glenn Beck who said god punished Japan, and Ann coulter which is calling for the conversion of all Muslims. And then we got so much of the country (Including the border) being stuck in gang wars, gang killings, drug cartels, etc. So the United States is already very much terrorized. Take all that into account and you get the U.S. being a leader along with Russia, Colombia, India, and South Africa in terms of murder per year. Over 16,000 Americans got killed domestically most recently. The United States averages 46 murders per day according to FBI. And who gives a fart about that?

Many Americans need to really get their heads out of their asses and see that the "War on Terrorism" doesn't exist. It cannot be stopped, just like racism because its a MENTALITY. There is no specific country for terrorists or people who want to bring carnage into the world. Anybody can be a terrorist. Focus on your own backyard and you will be safer. The border is a great place to start! But the American politicians keep trying to push this ridiculous agenda that Al Qaeda are the only terrorists in the world and with them gone the world will be a giant rainbow with rivers of chocolate flowing through land, and rain of sprinkles will come down on the world and everyone will be one great big happy family.

----------


## Nooomoto

The TSA is such a ridiculous idea and a complete waste of resources. They hired a bunch of morons and pay them $40k a year to stand around sucking each others cocks rewarding themselves for the great job they do...like when someone slips by accidentally with 3 box cutters in his carry-on luggage...and no one gets fired. Incompetence is a way of life here.

----------


## zabster151

> The TSA is such a ridiculous idea and a complete waste of resources. They hired a bunch of morons and pay them $40k a year to stand around sucking each others cocks rewarding themselves for the great job they do...like when someone slips by accidentally with 3 box cutters in his carry-on luggage...and no one gets fired. Incompetence is a way of life here.


*nice lol yea its amazing how all this started a fake event leading into a bullshit war.. then came the bullshit policies its all a scam the best part is americans cant see it they still care more about sports movies and music. also if you look back for like the past however long passenger planes have been around there really has not been that many hijackings.. seriously i think i read some were the number was like 78 not a 100% sure if correct. in all flying history pretty low compared to how many hundreds of thousands of flights ,now we have TSA witch is just a bunch of people groping civilians, i mean look i am all for metal detectors and bomb detecting devices that's fine we need to have protection these are dangerous times. i agree but groping children like that and pregnant women just because they want to not because they are suspicious, i mean really naked body scanners who the **** agreed to this what a joke, its so easy to see they are testing citizens to see how far they can go with crap like this. we also have proven that the shoe and underwear bomber were fake cia setup to implement these body scanners and other crap*

----------


## BgMc31

> *nice lol yea its amazing how all this started a fake event leading into a bullshit war.. then came the bullshit policies its all a scam the best part is americans cant see it they still care more about sports movies and music. also if you look back for like the past however long passenger planes have been around there really has not been that many hijackings.. seriously i think i read some were the number was like 78 not a 100% sure if correct. in all flying history pretty low compared to how many hundreds of thousands of flights ,now we have TSA witch is just a bunch of people groping civilians, i mean look i am all for metal detectors and bomb detecting devices that's fine we need to have protection these are dangerous times. i agree but groping children like that and pregnant women just because they want to not because they are suspicious, i mean really naked body scanners who the **** agreed to this what a joke, its so easy to see they are testing citizens to see how far they can go with crap like this. we also have proven that the shoe and underwear bomber were fake cia setup to implement these body scanners and other crap*


Dude, you are bat shit crazy and hilarious to boot!!!!!!

----------

